# Rosys kidding thread



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Our doe rosy is due next month here are some pics of her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is her udder? Empty, filling?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> How is her udder? Empty, filling?


it has come down but not filed yet. she does have colostrum tho


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Good luck and happy kidding!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay Rosy. I recon 1 maybe 2? Is she carrying low?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

udder pics plz?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> udder pics plz?


ok ill take some later today


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> udder pics plz?


she isn't filling up but her uddder droped a little


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> she isn't filling up but her uddder droped a little
> View attachment 212260


Oh a lil udder bump!


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh a lil udder bump!


yes 😇


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> yes 😇


❤👍👍👍🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hows my gal?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

sh


Lil Boogie said:


> Hows my gal?


she is doing good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Did Rosy kid yet, @i like my goats?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

When she has her wee ones. Please post pictures and add to our 2021 Kidding Tally. We all live to see the wee ones.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Did Rosy kid yet, @i like my goats?


she has not but it should be some time in october.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh, okay!! Keep us posted!


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

update. she is very close to kidding. her ligs are softening. she has not started to fill up. i think she will kid some time in the next 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

How exciting! Here’s hoping for an easy kidding and everyone being healthy and happy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Good luck and happy kidding! Can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> update. she is very close to kidding. her ligs are softening. she has not started to fill up. i think she will kid some time in the next 1 to 2 weeks.


Pics?? How exciting!😀


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Pics?? How exciting!😀


ok ill take some when we feed her tonight


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Pics?? How exciting!😀


here are some udder pics








sorry about the bad quality. her sisters are starting to fill up a tiny bit


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There is definitely a little udder forming there.

Does she have a little pouch behind it there?


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Very odd looking bump behind the udder there. Do you know what that is?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> There is definitely a little udder forming there.
> 
> Does she have a little pouch behind it there?


yes


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Very odd looking bump behind the udder there. Do you know what that is?


i dont know what it is. i think its just part of her bag.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> i dont know what it is. i think its just part of her bag.


What does it feel like? I think you should take a look at it, not sure that’s normal.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> What does it feel like? I think you should take a look at it, not sure that’s normal.


ok ill go check


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> What does it feel like? I think you should take a look at it, not sure that’s normal.


ok so it's hard. i got another pic.








so that one is hers and here is her sisters udder


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks like it could be a cyst of some kind? How hard is it?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Looks like it could be a cyst of some kind? How hard is it?


its not like rock hard but its a little hard


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> its not like rock hard but its a little hard


Does she act like it hurts her when you touch it?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Does she act like it hurts her when you touch it?


she jumps around when i touch it but she has always done that.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> she jumps around when i touch it but she has always done that.


Hmmm. I dont know what it could be then.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Hmmm. I dont know what it could be then.


her grandmother also has one side of her udder that is hard like that.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> her grandmother also has one side of her udder that is hard like that.


When you put pressure on it does it feel like puss in it?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> When you put pressure on it does it feel like puss in it?


no


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> no


Hmm. Im stumped.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

These people may can help.
@goathiker @toth boer goats @MellonFriend @Moers kiko boars @NigerianNewbie


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@happybleats @goatblessings @GoofyGoat


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Goats Rock


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

When did the lump become visible? Goat have a lymph node at the top back of t he udder. Never saw one without a mature udder however..but goat do like to surprise us. Not saying for sure that is what that is..just thinking out loud...
Any heat in it?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Are you sure it's actually abnormal? Could it just be her udder is developing differently?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

happybleats said:


> When did the lump become visible? Goat have a lymph node at the top back of t he udder. Never saw one without a mature udder however..but goat do like to surprise us. Not saying for sure that is what that is..just thinking out loud...
> Any heat in it?


It’s been there since she was borne


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It's been there for ever..and you said her mom had one?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

happybleats said:


> It's been there for ever..and you said her mom had one?


not mom grandma had one


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really strange and concerning, can you get a vet to look at it.?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Really strange and concerning, can you get a vet to look at it.?


yea


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How is she?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> How is she?


she is doing good . we are not too worried about the lump. she should be going into labor in the next few weeks.


----------

